# Audio 5.1 o stereo sensor+aut0 off,cut pwr+stby signal out



## megas (Nov 1, 2009)

Este circuito lleva dos meses que lo voy elaborando y lo traigo aquí para que lo puedan usar a conveniencia, el circuito puede ser modificado para adaptarse a los planes de quienes lo lleguen a elaborar esta probado y trabajando  junto a un DVD 5.1 canales de audio de salida.
  Y también esta pensado para quienes en la elaboración de sus amplificadores de audio utilizan fuentes de poder atx modificadas o normales, y en aquellas personas que tienes su amplificador de audio de auto y quieren llevar a la sala, junto con mejoras en su diseño y modificación, utilizando incluso los 5v SB  que da la fuente de poder para poder alimentar este circuito
  De hecho yo utilizo un auto amplificador de 50watts por canal estéreo para los canales frontales un amplificador TA8210 para los canales izq. y derecho trasero y un TDA2005 en puente para audio vocal.
  En el esquema sig.:





  Esta lo que es la sección de audio sensor, en la primera etapa que consta de resistencias de entrada ya sea para el canal estéreo normal (CN3), o para los canales envolventes traseros izq. y derecho, y vocal (CN1).





  Sigue el amplificador operacional trabajando en inversa y con ganancia de 47 con el pote Uds. pueden variar su ganancia a conveniencia su valor es de 470k, siguiendo un amplificador operacional configurado como comparador de voltaje también trabajando en inversa teniendo a su salida el valor positivo o negativo + o – 




  Y aunque usualmente un diodo un condensador electrolítico y un transistor mosfet seria suficiente para darle un timer a lo que es el sensor en este caso, recomiendo  utilizar dos NE555 o ya sea un 556 que contiene dos timers en un solo paquete, según sea el gusto.





En la salida de los comparadores de voltaje para que solo tengamos salida positiva se le conecta un diodo 1n4148,con los diodos alimentamos los electrolíticos de 10uf (recomiendo que sean a 50v, ya que los de 16v se descargan demasiado rápido), nos dará 30 segundos  en cada uno de los temporizadores, claro este valor puede cambiar a consideración de cada quien y tomando en cuenta que a veces las películas DVD en su sonido envolvente hay segundos en los que no hay audio en los canales envolventes.
  Los timers están en escalera para que así una activación del timer(IC5) del sonido envolvente de 30 segundos, eso enciende el led y nos muestra que esta recibiendo audio, la salida del timer pin3 del integrado ic5 NE555 nos puede servir para accionar el selector de audio para poder disfrutar  de audio envolvente o normal de forma automática ya sea utilizando un ic CD4053 o cualquier ic de preferencia.
  Después de esos 30 segundos se desactiva el primer timer y corren los 30 segundos del segundo y si no hay mas audio no se llega a mantener activado el indicador de sonido envolvente y el segundo timer (IC6) empieza a contar 30 segundos hasta que se llega a desactivar si no es alimentado por el comparador que recoge la señal de izq. y derecho y por el sensor y comparador de sonido envolvente, los ic 74LS04 nos sirven para invertir el voltaje de salida de los timers  ya que activos dan un voltaje negativo y se requiere un voltaje positivo.
  Podrían usarse integrados CMOS 4069 en ves de los 74LS04 no hay problema en eso.
  Para aprovechar la fuente de poder atx  ya sea modificada o sin modificar  se requiere que en su cable verde remote se de un voltaje negativo para que encienda la fuente y también considerando que si uno implementa un circuito de protección para el amplificador principal y este se llega a alimentar de los 12 voltios que da la fuente de poder ya activa se sugiere este circuito (no incluye el circuito de protección del amplificador o parlantes)
  Se utilizan en cada una de sus entradas sus entradas inversores para que sean activadas por voltajes positivos





  Si hay voltaje + en la unión  74LS86 y 74LS00 y en la otra entrada del ic 74LS86 hay un voltaje negativo  habrá un voltaje negativo de salida en  74LS86 pero si en la segunda entra del 74LS86 hay un voltaje positivo se anula la entra unión 74LS86 y 74LS00 sirviendo así  una llave que en un extremo activa la fuente de poder y en el otro la desactiva y en la que desactiva ahí pondremos un circuito que recibirá la señal positiva del circuito protector del amplificador principal o los amplificadores según el caso
  Entrada a: 1
  Entrada b: 0    
  Salida:        0
  Entrada a: 1
  Entrada b: 1
  Salida:       1
  Con la inclusión de un tiristor o scr 2N5060 podremos si se alimenta el circuito de protección de los amplificadores con los 12v que da la fuente de poder, apagar la fuente de poder aun así siguiendo activo el bloqueo de protección del scr teniendo por necesidad apagar la fuente en su totalidad y revisar donde esta el corto o problema, ya que alimentamos el scr con los 5 volts que da la fuente de poder en el cable SB





  En el conector (CN2) se da la salida sig. :
  de arriba hacia abajo 
  5v stdby on
  5v stdby on
  0v remote on
  Ground
  En CN4
  De Arriba hacia abajo:
  12v protección on
  Ground
  Espero les sirva…ya que se puede formar todo el circuito en una placa chica preformada no doy el pcb

y este circuito de selector de audio basado en el CD4053 se puede usar..y solo se escucha un pequeño poff de nivel 3 de 20 en volumen






http://www.geofex.com/article_folders/cd4053/cd4053.htm


----------

